

Ask HN: Submitted Too Much Articles or Got Caught by Heuristics - kiba

I submitted an article about poker and bitcoin. http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2479617<p>I am not sure if I submitted too many articles from my domain or it is dead because HN thinks poker link are spam.<p>Edit: For those who want the links of the article: http://bitcoinweekly.com/articles/bitcoin-poker
======
bhousel
I believe HN autokills stories with "poker" in the title, but you can get
around it by submitting with an innocuous title and renaming the story after
it's been accepted.

I used to try to submit the more interesting articles from codingthewheel.com
and a few other places that tended to be more mathematically interesting, but
eventually gave up trying to fight with the submit form.

